# Dr. Keya Rahul Shivadey



## Mama_Bear (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello All

I am a first time poster on Expat Forum. DH and I have recently found out we are 9 weeks pregnant and are over the moon. For now we are with our regular gynae Dr. Keya Rahul who is at Aster Business Bay. We cannot find much information or reviews on her in terms of deliveries she has done. She consults for deliveries at Medcare Jumeirah. Does anyone have any experience with her you can share with us.

We would like to make a decision before we hit the 20week mark as to which gynae we would like to be with for the final stages.

Thanks for all the responses
Mama Bear


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Medcare is very popular for deliveries, so I think that speaks for itself. As for you gynae, sorry, I can't help. There are quite a number of threads on here recommending various gynaes, if you use the search engine, you should find them. And, of course, congratulations


----------



## Mama_Bear (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for the response BedouGirl.


----------



## Papa12345 (May 21, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Medcare is very popular for deliveries, so I think that speaks for itself. As for you gynae, sorry, I can't help. There are quite a number of threads on here recommending various gynaes, if you use the search engine, you should find them. And, of course, congratulations


Hi

How was your delivery experience with dr keya


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Papa12345 said:


> Hi I need a response. Is she gud or no or I will change my doctor. Its my first time with her Also does medcare have good private delivery rooms


 Firstly, welcome to the forum and congratulations on your forthcoming new arrival. Secondly, personally, I never said I had delivered a baby at Medcare, I just commented on the number of babies that seem to be delivered there (incidentally, similarly so at City Hospital) - the question was actually asked by the person who started this thread. And, thirdly, you'll find that people on this forum don't tend to respond well to 'demands' and, in truth, if you re-read your posts, that's certainly how they come across. It's easy to see, from your posts, that you are anxious, but I'm not convinced that posting on a public forum and asking a random bunch of strangers if they know anything about a particular doctor is the way to go when trying to find a suitable physician. I'm not sure I would take a recommendation of a doctor from someone I didn't know. I know this doesn't help you much, but it may help you to put things into perspective and take a step back to review where you stand.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

possibly a stupid question but...

what do "dh" and "oh" stand for? see them used but always by people who appear to be women... i had assumed the "h" probably stands for "husband" but the "d" in front of it does not make it too affectionate (unless i am thinking the wrong word for "d")...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

DH = Dear Husband
OH = Other Half
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son
SO = Significant Other
SOB = ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> DH = Dear Husband
> OH = Other Half
> DD = Dear Daughter
> DS = Dear Son
> ...


SOB = the banned Papa12345


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

So it's my first time to get introduced to this DH, OH ... etc. Which language/abbreviation system is this ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> So it's my first time to get introduced to this DH, OH ... etc. Which language/abbreviation system is this ?


Hi,
I think it is known as "lady speak"!😄
Cheers
Steve


----------

